# Need nck code generator of micromax mmx 310g



## arghya (Jan 14, 2011)

Shall anyone plz teach me how to unlock mmx 310g bsnl 3g modem..


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 15, 2011)

arghya said:


> Shall anyone plz teach me how to unlock mmx 310g bsnl 3g modem..



Do not open multiple threads.

You are already asking for solution in the earlier thread.

Mods Close this thread please


----------



## arghya (Jan 15, 2011)

Soory sir


----------

